# [H] Small Dark Eldar army + codex [W] Chaos Daemons, CSM or any others bits or models



## jameschalkywhite (Jan 19, 2013)

I have some Dark Eldar and the 6th edition codex I no longer need. Inculdes:
1 archon (metal)
20 wytches (new style)
10 kabilite warriors (new style)
1 talos (metal)
1 jetbike (old style)
1 hellion (metal)
2 raiders (1 old style, 1 new style - part built and in box)
All are undercoated black (other than the new style raider as stated). Looking to expand my new army of Chaos Daemons and Chaos Space Marines but would also consider anything 40K, 6th edition rule book and CSM/Chaos daemon codex or sale.


----------

